# vitamin b6



## malibu1209 (Jun 8, 2012)

is it safe when breastfeeding? safe at all to take at the higher doses recommended to correct luteal phase defect?

Everything im reading says take vit b6 at the higher dosages and quick improvement and then the next thing i read its saying it really isnt recommended and can have side effects in taking it at a higher dose

My daughter is 13months and i would like to be pregnant asap but currently my lp is too short. I would like to do things to make it longer but not if it would be put her/me at risk. Stopping feeding isnt an option, nor is me reducing feeds as thats down to her to decide not me. I have got pregnant twice earlier than this while still feeding as much, if not more so i know my body can do it and would like it to play ball again!

I know i should just wait for my body to be ready, enjoy the baby but we would really like to have another quickly again so if there is something i can safely do then i want to give it a try


----------

